# PaPhV3 - P[A]ndemie Ph[A]ntom V3



## morph027 (25. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte auch schon immer mal einen Aufbauthread führen  Die anderen lesen sich immer spannend.

Wird sicher nicht ganz so spektakulär, da mit dem Rolling Chassis schon die meisten Teile gesetzt sind und ich auch sonst bei der Teileauswahl eher pragmatisch agiere statt derbe Bling Bling Teile zu nutzen. Noch dazu versuche ich im Fuhrpark immer recht ähnliche Komponenten zu fahren, das macht die Ersatzteilbeschaffung und den Tausch im Notfall einfacher.

Mein Titan macht unheimlich viel Spass und lässt sich sogar im flachen hier ganz gut treten, aber bügelt und panzert halt jeglichen Spass weg. Mal schauen, was dieses neumodische Downcountry so kann 

Erstes Bild:

DMR Vault Pedale


----------



## morph027 (25. Juli 2021)

So, die Pedale müssen ja auch irgendwo ran. Zum Glück hat BC jetzt immer so viel Kram mit Werkstattverpackung im Angebot.

Truvativ Stylo DUB





Das Stahlblatt erst mal mit einem Eagle Alu Blatt ersetzt, da ist mir die Gewichtsstrafe doch zu hoch bei den Stahlblättern. Meine Alu (vor allem die Superstar) halten bis jetzt auch alle ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (26. Juli 2021)

DUB Innenlager von SRAM waren gerade irgendwie in jedem Shop ausverkauft, daher eine Alternative ohne die Bank auszurauben.

BBB DUB Innenlager:


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Juli 2021)

ich schau da öfter rein! weiter machen!


----------



## morph027 (26. Juli 2021)

Na aber gern doch  Im MTBR Forum fahren auch einige die Kombi Titan + Phantom, scheint was dran zu sein (hier ja auch @Sasse82 und @MX-Bubu).

Kleinteile für die Gabel. Auch wenn ich jetzt endlich nach zig Jahren so ein Krallentool zum einschlagen habe, ich musste bei bike24 die 100€ für versandkostenfrei vollmachen, daher so eine Klemme:





Die Standrohre mögen keinen Dreck:





Ich bin auf die 34er gespannt. Eigentlich wäre mir ja eine Pike lieber, aber die 34 ist halt dabei und sicher nicht schlecht. Und Wartungs/Ersatzteile gibt's ja mittlerweile auch für Endverbraucher zu kaufen.


----------



## morph027 (27. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen.

Sitzen muß man ja auch manchmal. Ich fahre jetzt seid Jahren Ergon und mein Hinterteil ist damit sehr zufrieden. Aber so langsam knarzen die Teile trotz ausgiebig PTFE Spray im Gestell recht ordentlich. Die neuen Ergon sind ja alle mal gar nicht lieferbar und so ganz sagt mir die Optik auch nicht zu. Wäre aber egal, Hauptsache bequem. Nunja, bei bike24 waren die Pro Sättel im Angebot und die kann man wohl testen und wieder zurückschicken. Also mal den Griffon Carbon bestellt und für eine Probefahrt ans Titan geschraubt. Scheint zu passen, die Form ist den Ergon recht ähnlich. Nur etwas flacher, mal sehen, wie da die Hosen hängen bleiben.


----------



## MX-Bubu (27. Juli 2021)

Ja, ich mag beide Bikes wirklich gerne.
Nachdem mir jemand richtig gutes Geld für meinen DHX2 aus dem Titan geboten hat, war es nur noch ein finanzieller Katzensprung zum Storia, leider war die Wartezeit dann doch etwas länger, weil sich Marco von EXT Deutschland am Arm verletzt hatte...
Daher musste das Phantom einmal im Bikepark (hauptsächlich DH-Line) herhalten, noch bevor ich das erste Mal das Titan dort gefahren bin.... Mit etwas Nacharbeit am Fahrwerk und (sicherheitshalber) anderen Laufrädern war ich unglaublich überrascht was damit alles ging. Am Wochenende habe ich das mit dem Titan nachgeholt, was natürlich in einer entsprechend höheren Geschwindigkeit endete, weil man nicht so stark auf die saubere Linie achten musste, was mir aber auch direkt den neuen Hinterreifen gekostet hat .
Im Wald daheim bin ich fast nur noch auf dem Phantom unterwegs, weil es einfach viel spritziger zu fahren ist - bei fast gleichem Gewicht - und die Reserven absolut ausreichend sind. Ich hab da nichts bei mir mit Sprüngen größer 3 m. Im Bikepark waren aber auch 10 m kein Thema, sofern die Landung nicht ins flache geht.
Jetzt bin ich noch günstig an ein 26er Legend gekommen, da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das mit dem Titan mithalten kann, auf jeden Fall tuts da dem Geldbeutel nicht so weh, wenns mal schief geht...
Ich muss jetzt nur aufpassen, dass ich nicht zum Banshee-Fanboy werde , nicht dass die Objektivität verloren geht...

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau des Phantom, du wirst es sicherlich nicht bereuen!


----------



## morph027 (27. Juli 2021)

Heute war ein Tauschpaket in der Post. Auch Kassetten sind ja gerade nirgends lieferbar. Dann doch die XG-1275 10-52 in den Niederlanden gefunden und bestellt.

Da ich wie gesagt gerne die Möglichkeit haben will, Teile zwischen den Rädern zu tauschen und das Titan nur das "alte" GX Schaltwerk hat und damit theoretisch die 52Z nicht schafft, ich die außerdem optisch nicht mag und auch nicht treten werde (dann schiebe ich halt), hab ich hier im Forum einfach mal nach Frauen-, öhm, Kassettentausch gefragt. Der gute @isartrails hatte noch eine neue 10-50 im Keller.


----------



## morph027 (28. Juli 2021)

Der Adler ist gelandet  GX Eagle plus Jagwire.





Ich glaube, ich hab durch Zufall Deutschland einzigstes lieferbares GX Schaltwerk bekommen. Eigentlich schon im Februar eins auf Verdacht bestellt, welches immer wieder (zuletzte auf Februar 2022) verschoben wurde. Dann aus Jux und Dollerei bei bike-components reingeschaut, lieferbar, zack bestellt, direkt danach schon wieder nicht mehr lieferbar. Wahnsinn.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Juli 2021)

_ggg_ wenn's sooooo langsam geht, ist's schon fast nicht mehr spannend haha


----------



## morph027 (28. Juli 2021)

Mehr ist erst mal nicht da ... Der Bernhard wartet noch, wie soll es anders sein, auf Teile, damit er alles los schicken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (28. Juli 2021)

Hab hier nach Ewigkeiten noch einen Satz MT5 geliefert bekommen. 4 Kolben brauch ich eigentlich nicht am Trailbike (denke ich), daher hab ich beim Bernard eine SLX 2 Kolben mitbestellt. Jetzt gibts aber wohl gerade keine mit 2000mm Leitungslänge für hinten. Doch die Magura anbauen? Soll eig. sowieso auf Shigura umgebaut werden, analog zum Titan.

Gewichtsmäßig machts keinen Unterschied. SLX komplett 302g minus 108g für den Hebel macht 194g für den SLX Sattel mit Leitung. Magura MT5 komplett 270g minus 77g für den Hebel macht 193g.

Und so hätte ich nur einen Satz Beläge vorzuhalten. Was tun, sprach Zeus, die Götter sind besoffen und bekotzen den Olymp. Ich tendiere zur MT5 und Nachlieferung der SLX.


----------



## Sasse82 (28. Juli 2021)

Vorne dürfen es am Phantom ruhig 4 Kolben sein, mit dem Bike kann und darf man auch schnell fahren. 
Ich fahre (von meinem Hardtail umgebaut) eine MT Trail, also vorne MT5, hinten MT4.
Es ist ausreichend, aber mit dem Phantom (anders als davor am HT), merke ich durchaus, dass die MT4 hinten eher leicht unterdimensioniert ist.


----------



## morph027 (28. Juli 2021)

Ja, ich kam auch schon mit einer 2 Kolben XT am Trailfox auf La Palma runter. Grenzwertig, aber die haben schon Power. Allerdings bei schlecht lieferbar und kein Gewichtspenalty und schon vorhandener MT5 wird es diese wohl.


----------



## morph027 (29. Juli 2021)

Hach, da komplettiert sich noch was.

Forekaster hatte ich noch herum liegen, der muss auch mal weg und war mir am Enduro immer etwas zu lasch. Den Purgatory hatte jemand hier aus der Bubble noch über, muss auch weg. Da der die ausgeprägteren Schulterstollen hat, kommt der wohl nach vorn.





Wird schon erst mal gehen. Notfalls hab ich noch einen Butcher und Eliminator herum liegen.


----------



## morph027 (29. Juli 2021)

Da dreht sich der Donnervogel aber vor Freude im Kreis in seinem Posteingang.



> Hi,
> 
> jetzt habe ich noch den Rest auftreiben können. Wird bis Freitag oder Montag dauern, bis der Rest da ist, dann gehts auf die Reise.
> 
> ...



🤩


----------



## MX-Bubu (29. Juli 2021)

Ich bin ja kein Freund von ewig schweren Reifen mit brutaler Karkasse (auch wenn mir am Wochenende wieder gezeigt wurde, dass die bei meinem Gewicht wohl besser wären), aber der Forekaster am Hinterrad wird das Bike m.M. nach ganz schön kastrieren, vor allem weil die Seitenwand gefühlt nur halb so dick ist, wie z.B. bei einem DHR, auch mit EXO Karkasse. Grip ist gut, aber er knickt sehr leicht weg. Ich hatte ihn nur am Vorderrad und selbst da knickte er weg...
Ich fahre vorne DHR II und hinten Rekon, beide in 2.4, Dual und EXO. Alternativ macht vorne vll. noch ein Dissector eine gute Figur. Damit rollt es gut und hat genug Seitenhalt bzw. Bremstraktion.
Am Titan fahre ich Assegai und DHR II/Dissector in Maxxterra und EXO+ incl. PTN Inserts. 
Super Kombi, aber für das Phantom für mich zu viel, hätte ich nur ein Bike, wäre das wohl meine Wahl.

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit von Schwalbe auf Maxxis umgestellt (auch weil günstig zu haben) und fahre damit ganz gut, was anderes hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ernsthaft probiert, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass andere Hersteller schlechter wären, aber man muss sich im Portfolio erstmal wieder zurecht finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (29. Juli 2021)

Kenda liefert unterm Radar richtig gutes Zeug. 
Vorne Hellkat in ATC Mischung unter 900gr.
Hinten den Nevegal in Dissector Klasse in ATC oder emtb karkasse. Alternativ den Helldiver, irre schneller Gravity Reifen für Hartpack.


----------



## morph027 (29. Juli 2021)

Ja, auf dem Reifenmarkt tut sich viel. Die Kenda und auch die Vittoria sehen sehr interessant aus.

Die werden jetzt erst mal getestet. Bezüglich Forekaster und Stabiltät hab ich da auch meine Bedenken (den gabs halt mal geschenkt, seitdem liegt der rum), wiege fahrfertig auch 96kg.

Bis jetzt kam ich bei Maxxis mit den Exo Karkassen immer gut zurecht. La Palma ruft schon manchmal nach DD, aber bis jetzt gings auch immer. Meist am ersten Tag eine Salami eingezogen, danach den Reifen bis Saisonende klein gefahren


----------



## Gerrit (29. Juli 2021)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ja, auf dem Reifenmarkt tut sich viel. Die Kenda und auch die Vittoria sehen sehr interessant aus.
> 
> Die werden jetzt erst mal getestet. Bezüglich Forekaster und Stabiltät hab ich da auch meine Bedenken (den gabs halt mal geschenkt, seitdem liegt der rum), wiege fahrfertig auch 96kg.
> 
> Bis jetzt kam ich bei Maxxis mit den Exo Karkassen immer gut zurecht. La Palma ruft schon manchmal nach DD, aber bis jetzt gings auch immer. Meist am ersten Tag eine Salami eingezogen, danach den Reifen bis Saisonende klein gefahren


Ich hatte zuletzt am Spitfire Vittoria Mazza 2.4 und Martello 2.35 drauf. Das war eine Welt in Sachen Präzision und Speed im Vergleich zu den vorher montierten Baron/Trailking. 
Zwar bauen die Vittoria recht schmal, aber das hat nicht weiter gestört. 
Schlecht fand ich jedoch die Dämpfung, insbesondere auf Wurzeln. Dann habe ich Tannus Tubeless Armour montiert - da war der Bock fett. Richtig gute Dämpfung und irgendwie hat sich das Rad nochmal schneller angefühlt, obwohl ich mit mehr Rollwiderstand gerechnet hatte. 
Hätte ich liebend gerne am Prime gehabt - leider kriegt man die Reifen aktuell nicht in 29...


----------



## Homer4 (29. Juli 2021)

Doch! Tannus ARMOUR Tubeless | Felgenschutz-Mousse für Tubeless-MTB-Reifen, Extra Performance, Verhindert Reifenverschleiß, Absorbiert Keine Reifendichtmittel (1 Stück) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08DK23HQD/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_H4JAR7JQ7M7NJJ6WJ2V2?psc=1


----------



## Gerrit (29. Juli 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Doch! Tannus ARMOUR Tubeless | Felgenschutz-Mousse für Tubeless-MTB-Reifen, Extra Performance, Verhindert Reifenverschleiß, Absorbiert Keine Reifendichtmittel (1 Stück) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08DK23HQD/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_H4JAR7JQ7M7NJJ6WJ2V2?psc=1


Ich meinte die Vittoria Reifen 🙃

Richtig geil war der Unterschied in Sachen Kurvenhalt. Die Inserts haben diesen relativ leichten Reifen richtig viel Stabilität gegeben. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## morph027 (30. Juli 2021)

So, mal den DT Swiss LRS aus dem Orange ausgebaut, geputzt und den HG Freilauf gegen XD getauscht.

War mal ein 30mm M1700 (vom BMC Trailfox), die hintere Felge war aber doch zu weich und wurde nach einer sehr verdellten Saison mit einer EX 511 ersetzt. Gewicht tickt jetzt zusammen bei 907+1068=1975 mit Tubeless Band ein, weniger wirds in meiner Gewichtsklasse, dem Einsatzzweck und 29 Zoll wohl nicht 

Die Newmen vom Rolling Chassis wandern dann erst mal ins Orange (was laut meiner Frau nach dem Motto "Ein neues Bike rein, ein altes Bike raus" verkaut werden soll).

Ich hab da jetzt gar keine speziellen Vorlieben für DT Swiss, aber mittlerweile 3 LRS davon und damit auch die Werkzeuge etc, da macht ein sortenreiner Stall aus pragmatischer Sicht einfach Sinn.


----------



## morph027 (31. Juli 2021)

Heute unwichtiger Kleinkram. Überzug für die innen verlegten Leitungen (capgo).


----------



## morph027 (1. August 2021)

Mal schauen, ob die Kiste morgen auf den Weg geht. Ich merk schon jetzt, dass der Rahmen aber sicher zu groß für den Fotoplatz im Mini-Steingarten ist


----------



## morph027 (4. August 2021)

So, nächste Woche Spontantrip nach Österreich (arbeiten, mal schauen ob ich die Bikes mitnehme und zum fahren komme), daher geht das Paket erst am 16.08. auf den Weg ⏳


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. August 2021)

morph027 schrieb:


> So, nächste Woche Spontantrip nach Österreich (arbeiten, mal schauen ob ich die Bikes mitnehme und zum fahren komme), daher geht das Paket erst am 16.08. auf den Weg ⏳


Adelheit, es ist soweit....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. August 2021)

Noch nichts wieder gehört, gestern erst rein und der Bernhard hatte letzte Woche auch Urlaub. Dafür hab ich mir im Urlaub nochmal Gedanken um Pedalen gemacht, als ich eigentlich neue Schuhe shoppen wollte.

Hab am Mode-Gravel vor 2 Jahren die Entscheidung getroffen, mal Klickpedale zu probieren, weil es irgendwie Quatsch wäre, die guten Five Ten Sohlen für den Zweck runterzufahren (Die Pins arbeiten sich bei mir immer durch und dann hab ich Löcher bis durch, obwohl der Schuh eig. noch gut ist). Bin zufrieden, läuft sogar recht sicher auch in den Geländeeinlagen, die mit dem Genesis doch recht gut gehen.

Am ernsthaften MTB mag ich meine Platform, da muss doch mal schnell der Fuß raus und vor allem wieder drauf aufs Pedal. Aber ich glaube, ich teste nochmal oder auch Klicks am "Crosscountry" MTB und hab mir mal welche bestellt.

Wollte eigentlich wieder die Nukeproof Horizon Trail, die gefallen mir am Kiesrad, aber die sind gerade nirgends für einen vernünftigen Preis lieferbar. Paket sollte heute auf den Weg gehen, morgen dann die Auflösung


----------



## morph027 (16. August 2021)

Jetzt ist alles auf dem Weg 🥳


----------



## morph027 (17. August 2021)

Noch ein Satz Pedale: Sixpack Vertic X





Schau mer mal, ob die dran bleiben oder doch lieber die Vaults


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2021)

So, das erste Paket (Rahmen, Gabel, Kleinteile) ist da. Das zweite laut Tracking noch in der Absenderfiliale 🤨 War vielleicht kein Platz mehr im DHL Truck...Fotos kommen später, bin noch im Büro und hab keinen Steingartenhintergrund zur Hand


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2021)

Endlich das Herzstück


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2021)

Was zum bügeln


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2021)

Und das Cockpit


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2021)

Schnippistütze


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2021)

Guten Morgen!

Gnarf, jetzt hängt das ganze am falschen Bremsadapter vorn, weil die MT5 Sättel nicht auf den Shimano Adapter passen. Wollte aber auch nicht die Feile ansetzen. Da muss die Jungfernfahrt noch warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MX-Bubu (19. August 2021)

Das mit der Feile ist aber kein Problem, habe ich mehrfach so gemacht.
Da muss man sich auch keine Angst zwecks Steifigkeit o.ä. machen, die Last, die an der Stelle auftritt ist marginal.


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2021)

Ne, schon klar. Hatte die sogar schon in der Hand. Eigentlich brauchts nur die Aufbauten genau an der Schraube, siehe der Intend Adapter, der hat ja auch quasi nur noch Luft dazwischen.


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2021)

So, morgen ist Jungfernflug


----------



## _stalker_ (19. August 2021)

Na toll. 
Jetzt will ich doch wieder n Phantom.
Danke.
Echt.
Ganz lieb.


----------



## morph027 (20. August 2021)

Gewicht ist nebensächlich, aber wenn man schon mal dabei ist: *14.4kg*



Aber Junge ist das Gerät spritzig für das auf dem Papier hohe Gewicht. Aber gut, ich bin die Runden hier bis jetzt auf dem 15,5kg Titan gedreht und das hat mich auch nicht gestört  Alles Training!


----------



## _stalker_ (21. August 2021)

14,3 mit Pedalen ist doch nix für ein dem Potenzial des Rahmens entsprechend aufgebautes Phantom 
Viel Spass mit dem schönen Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (21. August 2021)

Finde das recht viel für 115 mm Federweg...

Überlege auch wg Trailfully in Alu, da kommt man natürlich auf das Phantom...

Geht es < 13 kg zu kommen ohne völlig arm zu werrden?

Aber das Rad ist wirklich schön!


----------



## Sasse82 (21. August 2021)

Es geht ja nicht nur um den Federweg, sondern darum was man mit dem Bike im Gesamtkonzept alles fahren kann. Und mit dem Phantom kann man definitiv mehr "ballern" als mit den konventionelleren Vertretern dieser Federwegsklasse. Dementsprechend schwerer und robuster wird der Rahmen auch konstruiert sein.

Wenn der Fokus mehr auf viel Strecke und Höhe und leichteren Trails liegt, dann sollte man sich ggf. woanders umschauen.


----------



## ubertot (21. August 2021)

morph027 schrieb:


> Gewicht ist nebensächlich, aber wenn man schon mal dabei ist: *14.3kg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ist denn das reale Gewicht?


----------



## morph027 (21. August 2021)

Das ist soweit real als dass ich alle Teile selbst gewogen habe. Ich kanns mal noch an die Kofferwaage hängen, aber ich glaube die ist ungenauer.

Ansonsten was @Sasse82 sagt. Ich bin geheilt von leichten Rahmen, die ich dann nach Riss auf Garantie tauschen muss 

Um unter 13kg zu kommen muss man schon arg viel Kompromiss eingehen denke ich.


----------



## _stalker_ (21. August 2021)

Grade so unter 13 war der Marathonaufbau von meinem Phantom V1.
ZTR Crest, Conti RaceKing/X-King, keine Dropper usw.
Allerdings ohne Carbonteile.

Ging ganz gut, aber das Rad gehört für mich eher mit 14+ Kilo aufgebaut.
Im Bikepark fühlte sich meins viel mehr zu Hause als beim Marathon 
Das ist innerhalb der "Trailbike"-Kategorie kein XC-Rad plus Federweg, sondern ein Enduro-Rad minus Federweg.


----------



## morph027 (21. August 2021)

ubertot schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das reale Gewicht?


Billo Kofferwaage steht bei 32lbs = 14.5kg


----------



## morph027 (26. September 2021)

Macht einfach Spass, der Trailräuber. An die Reifen hab ich mich auch gewöhnt, sorgen ab und an für lustige Drifts  Aber wenn ich das Gefühl von unendlich Grip suche, kann ich ja das Titan nehmen. Bissl mehr Bremsgrip könnte der Forekaster haben, die MT5 blockiert den recht zuverlässig.


----------



## morph027 (2. Juni 2022)

Macht btw immer noch Spass


----------

